
Inbox by Gmail Shutting Down - uptown
https://www.google.com/inbox/
======
exhaze
Discussion from earlier today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17971516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17971516)

------
iamzozo
[https://www.blog.google/products/gmail/inbox-signing-find-
yo...](https://www.blog.google/products/gmail/inbox-signing-find-your-
favorite-features-new-gmail/)

------
bkovacev
I usually hate remarks like these, but can't help but say "Another one bites
the dust". The unreliability of Google Products makes it so much less
appealing to buy into Google's ecosystem nowadays, then it was 5-10 years ago.
I'm hesitant to adopt any new product/service from them, because there's a
high likelihood that they'll shut it down.

~~~
philote
5-10 years ago it was just as bad:
[https://www.wordstream.com/blog/ws/2013/06/27/discontinued-g...](https://www.wordstream.com/blog/ws/2013/06/27/discontinued-
google-products-services) Though I admit, those products probably didn't have
the number of users that Inbox has.

------
boomskats
I gave up on using Inbox a few months ago as it was way too slow, and
absolutely _love_ the refreshed Gmail and Calendar interfaces - I've literally
been waiting for them for years.

However, I really hope that they fold the Reminders functionality from Keep
into the new Gmail, as the reminders interoperability with Inbox/Keep/Cal was
pretty much my only reason for using it for as long as I did. That new Tasks
interface is pretty, and I get what it's doing by trying to be a bit more like
Todoist, but I think bringing full-on Reminders to Gmail would make a lot of
people miss Inbox a lot less, and probably get me to drop Todoist if I'm
honest.

------
gws
I really don’t understand why they are doing this. This is the app I use the
most on mobile up there with the browser. If there is an area where it makes
sense to experiment with multiple UIs is email.

------
niklasd
I don't understand the title – the link just leads to google.com/inbox/. Is
that service shutting down? It is not clear to me from the context of the
website.

~~~
uptown
If you logout or load in Incognito mode it shows the message.

~~~
Zarel
[https://www.blog.google/products/gmail/inbox-signing-find-
yo...](https://www.blog.google/products/gmail/inbox-signing-find-your-
favorite-features-new-gmail/)

would probably be a better link

------
edent
Does anyone know how I can have two different "Gmail" apps on an Android
phone?

I like to keep my work and personal emails separate. So I use Inbox for
business, and turn off notifications in the evenings & weekends.

When I go into my personal Gmail, I'm not tempted to check my work email.

Inbox had many great features, but the killer for me was that it was a
separate icon!

~~~
Piskvorrr
You can have two of any app:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.oasisfeng....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.oasisfeng.island&hl=en_US)

~~~
m-p-3
Seems like it doesn't work with any app heavily relying on Google Play
Services.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Seems to be working with Google Docs, but not with GMail...interesting.

